# [Mailman] Recipient address rejected:User unknown.. (résolu)

## reyale

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis un certain temps un serveur de liste qui tourne sous gentoo et celui-ci tourne relativement bien.

Le problème est que j'ai voulu activer la fonction admin_immed_notify sous mailman pour recevoir un avis immédiatement après chaque nouvelle requête ainsi qu'un avis quotidien des requêtes collectées. C'est alors que des erreurs apparaissent dans les logs :

################################################################

Oct 27 13:37:54 listes postfix/smtpd[16050]: connect from listes.XXXX.ch[127.0.0.1]

Oct 27 13:37:54 listes postfix/smtpd[16050]: 15513339B7: client=listes.XXXX.ch[127.0.0.1]

Oct 27 13:37:54 listes postfix/cleanup[16053]: 15513339B7: message-id=<4EA94282.2090203@gmail.com>

Oct 27 13:37:54 listes postfix/qmgr[15977]: 15513339B7: from=<XXXX@gmail.com>, size=1236, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Oct 27 13:37:54 listes postfix/smtpd[16050]: disconnect from listes.XXXX.ch[127.0.0.1]

Oct 27 13:37:54 listes postfix/local[16054]: 15513339B7: to=<Liste-XXXX@localhost.XXXX.ch>, orig_to=<Liste-XXXX@localhost>, relay=local, delay=0.16, delays=0.06/0/0/0.1, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman post liste-XXXX)

Oct 27 13:37:54 listes postfix/qmgr[15977]: 15513339B7: removed

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/smtpd[16050]: connect from listes.XXXX.ch[127.0.0.1]

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/smtpd[16050]: AD4B1339B7: client=listes.XXXX.ch[127.0.0.1]

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/cleanup[16053]: AD4B1339B7: message-id=<mailman.0.1319715474.13584.liste-XXXX@XXXX.ch>

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/qmgr[15977]: AD4B1339B7: from=<liste-XXXX-bounces@XXXX.ch>, size=1379, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/smtpd[16050]: disconnect from listes.XXXX.ch[127.0.0.1]

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/smtpd[16050]: connect from listes.XXXX.ch[127.0.0.1]

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/smtpd[16050]: B37A3339C0: client=listes.XXXX.ch[127.0.0.1]

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/cleanup[16053]: B37A3339C0: message-id=<mailman.2.1319715474.13584.liste-XXXX@XXXX.ch>

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/qmgr[15977]: B37A3339C0: from=<liste-XXXX-bounces@XXXX.ch>, size=3763, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/smtpd[16050]: disconnect from listes.XXXX.ch[127.0.0.1]

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/smtp[16056]: AD4B1339B7: to=<XXXX@gmail.com>, relay=smtp.XXXX.ch[213.221.143.228]:25, delay=0.07, delays=0.02/0.01/0.01/0.04, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as B7ED4217359)

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/qmgr[15977]: AD4B1339B7: removed

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/smtp[16057]: B37A3339C0: to=<liste-XXXX-owner@XXXX.ch>, relay=smtp.XXXX.ch[213.221.143.228]:25, delay=0.07, delays=0.02/0.01/0.01/0.03, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (host smtp.XXXX.ch[213.221.143.228] said: 550 5.1.1 <liste-XXXX-owner@XXXX.ch>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table (in reply to RCPT TO command))

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/cleanup[16053]: C5060339C2: message-id=<20111027113756.C5060339C2@listes.XXXX.ch>

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/qmgr[15977]: C5060339C2: from=<>, size=5845, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/bounce[16058]: B37A3339C0: sender non-delivery notification: C5060339C2

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/qmgr[15977]: B37A3339C0: removed

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/smtp[16056]: C5060339C2: to=<liste-XXXX-bounces@XXXX.ch>, relay=smtp.XXXX.ch[213.221.143.228]:25, delay=0.06, delays=0.02/0/0.01/0.03, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (host smtp.XXXX.ch[213.221.143.228] said: 550 5.1.1 <liste-XXXX-bounces@XXXX.ch>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table (in reply to RCPT TO command))

Oct 27 13:37:56 listes postfix/qmgr[15977]: C5060339C2: removed

################################################################

Cela me parait tout à fait logique car mon smtp refuse l'addresse liste-XXXX-bounces@XXXX.ch car celle-ci n'existe pas pour mon relayhost configuré dans Postfix.

D'ailleurs, voici la configuration de mon main.cf de postfix :

################################################################

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

mydomain = XXXX.ch

myorigin = $mydomain

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

relayhost = [smtp.monFAI.ch]

debugger_command =

	 PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.8.4/html

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.8.4/readme

home_mailbox = .maildir/

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550 

#Alias pour mailman 

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases 

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliase

#Alias pour mailman

################################################################

J'ai déjà contrôlé les aliases et ceux-ci me semblent correct. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée concernant ce problème ?

D'avance merci et meilleures salutations

----------

## reyale

J'ai finalement travailler uniquement avec des alias en configurant une option smtp_generic_maps et une option recipient_canonical_maps.

----------

